# Fat cow Civil is pregnant! I felt babies!!!!



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

This is Civil, she should be due 8-17-08 by Larkspur (buckskin with blue-eyes). We are not absolutely positive she's settled, but haven't noticed her in heat either. I haven't made it a point to keep an eye out either. But she's usually pretty obvious about it so....

Last time she kidded she was absolutely huge and had a single buck. She was nearly the same size as Potsie and Potsie had quads! Civil is a bigger doe than Potsie too. So I know she tends to retain some poundage but how much do you think is just fat? I've reduced her grain and tried to keep a close check on her grain altogether, but she still seemed huge so I finally gave up and let her just back in the main line-up. I haven't really noticed any difference.

Ok, this is Civil in November '07 about 2 months into her last pregnancy with the single buck...









Here she is on day 140 with her single buckling...









Here she is 5-19-08









Here she is from yesterday 6-4-08...

















So do you think she's showing, just really fat or a combination of both?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil.... Pregnant or not???*

Do you have a pic of her cha cha I could see?

I have a doe that looks pregnant year round, she has the biggest belly, she isn't fat, but I really think her rumen is just that developed. She does look bigger though than in the pic of when she was pregnant.

She is a beautiful doe :drool:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil.... Pregnant or not???*

I can try to get one this evening, but I don't have one handy.

Thanks, she's very correct and very wide. I love that about her too. I didn't get to milk her last time but I fully intend to this time!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil.... Pregnant or not???*

So she just had the single buckling a few months ago?? I would say that she is pregers by the pictures, but a cha cha one would definately help. She might still have baby weight (hehe) from the first pregnancy not to long ago.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil.... Pregnant or not???*

Ok, here's her rear end. Her butt's all spotted so I don't know how much you can tell...









And here is another girth photo...








She's beside two first fresheners, Hera (roaned), Minuet (gold/white) and Contredanse (who is a week older than Civil!!!)

You can see Julie and part of Potsie (both of whom are a month older than Civil in this pic)...









Mind you, all of those does are known to be open, not bred or pregnant.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil.... Pregnant or not???*

if she isn't pregnant that is one FAT goat


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil.... Pregnant or not???*

Another thing would be a torn ligament, atleast that is what I think it is called. But the goat will always look huge, a friend of mine has a doe that always looks to me preggo, but it is her torn ligament that makes her look that way.

Wow, is Civil huge!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Civil.... Pregnant or not???*

I think thats what my goat Dawn has, a torn ligament. She looked preggy before I bred her and now she looks really preggy! She's the one I call The Whale. Dawn's cha cha looks the same and I know she is preggy since I have felt kids kick in her. So your doe could be.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil.... Pregnant or not???*

torn ligament???? how does that make them look fat? :?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil.... Pregnant or not???*

Its a stomach ligament she's talking about.

I think with age they stretch out their stomaches muscles and they can't go back to their girlish figures. But some, like Civil, are young (she's only 3) and are like that.

I think she's pregnant, just shocked how big she is.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil.... Pregnant or not???*

I'd say theres at least triplets in her future!!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil.... Pregnant or not???*

The pooch says no to me......

Well she wasn't that big when you got her, so either you've got a slug of babies on the way, or you are just taking care of her to well :wink:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil.... Pregnant or not???*

Haha I think there's just babies coming. She can't be that big without babies or a tumor! Haha :ROFL:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil.... Pregnant or not???*

pooch says yes to me :shrug:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil.... Pregnant or not???*

See I'm a pooch-test-failure so I don't even try. I just never seemed to get the pooch theory so I just wait for heats and watch their behavior.

I hope she is pregnant, and I hope the heat doesn't cause problems. She's not due ill 8-17 so its going to be HOT! She's going to hate me by then.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil due 8-17-08, 6 weeks to go.... New Photos!!!*

Here she is a little under 6 weeks from her due date. Still no udder development so far. I will have to look back at my old notes on her uddering up.

Anyway what do you think? Is she pregnant? What do you think she'll have if she is?









With Julie and Fuchsia...









Rear end...


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil due 8-17-08, 6 weeks to go.... New Photos!!!*

Definately preggers and I say trips also - but she is awefully big for being so far out  maybe quads!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil due 8-17-08, 6 weeks to go.... New Photos!!!*

Yep...definately trips this time...she's HUGE!!! And if she was truly a fat goat she would have the "turkey neck" that a fat goat has :ROFL:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil due 8-17-08, 6 weeks to go.... New Photos!!!*

She looks about the same as she did a few weeks ago. I say twins - triplets.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil due 8-17-08, 6 weeks to go.... New Photos!!!*

Hahahahaha turkey necked!!!! Hahahaha :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil due 8-17-08, 6 weeks to go.... New Photos!!!*

Welllll......u know what I meant....like Allisons pretty spotted nubi with her "fat girl" shoulders, seems those chubby does carry the extra around their shoulders and chest/necks....unlike us 2 leggers that carry it on our rears :ROFL: (at least I tend to!)


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil due 8-17-08, 6 weeks to go.... New Photos!!!*

Wait, you're forgetting the spare tire. :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Civil due 8-17-08, 6 weeks to go.... New Photos!!!*

She's gonna be another Dawn! :shocked:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Civil due 8-17-08, 6 weeks to go.... New Photos!!!*

Didn't "forget"....would like to though! :ROFL:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil due 8-17-08, 6 weeks to go.... New Photos!!!*

Too bad we can't just take the eraser tool off the picture editor and just erase the pounds away. Haha Gosh that would be pretty good wouldn't it?


----------



## susanne (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Civil due 8-17-08, 6 weeks to go.... New Photos!!!*

delete


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Civil due 8-17-08, 6 weeks to go.... New Photos!!!*

I hope you're right! I hope she starts getting an udder soon too.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yay!!! I felt yesterday twice for babies. At the AM and PM feedings. Nothing. I was starting to get a bit down wondering whether she needed some special time with the treadmill or whether she really was pregnant. Well I felt again this AM and I felt a distinct kick!!! Yay!!! I could feel wiggling around but that's too iffy to go by. It could be rumen stuff, but the kick was a foot!!! So I know there's at least one in there. Now that I've felt that though I'll have to feel again.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats cool. so do you know when she would be due?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

She was only bred once so 8-17-08.  Yay! More Lark babies coming!!! I am thrilled with his first kids, Sarah's twin does.


----------

